# My wife and gaming



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2016)

I've had a bit of drama going on lately, so I wanted to post something fun. Please keep in mind that while my wife is a working woman, I'm retired, do the cooking, keep the house, and spend my days in the workshop so this is a managed hobby LOL. She does laundry though, I suck at it. We watch movies but not much TV.

My wife and I are still basically newlyweds. When we got serious she knew that I enjoyed gaming as a more "senior" gamer. I have a very wide gaming social circle on both the PS4 and Xbox, something that I cultivated during many lonely late-nights before I got remarried. We don't do "squeakers", we are adults-only, men, women, couples, etc. It was such a lifesaver for me when I was going through my divorce. The Division in the Dark Zone...lots of good times, not to mention Destiny. I started a Facebook group for our gaming group and it is a lot of fun.

My wife had never done any gaming except on her phone. But, when she started spending more time here she really got into all of the trash talk and fun we'd have online. So, we settled on PS4, I bought her one, and now we game together. Not Call of Duty or anything like that, we do Coop games like Ark Survival Evolved, which she has completely fallen in love with and has basically become an Ark encyclopedia. Warframe is another of her favorites.

During the lockdown when we were both at home all day, I played The Witcher III. She watched me during over 100 hours of gameplay, to include the expansions, and has become a rabid fan of the Witcher world. She ordered and read the books, we binged the Netflix series TWICE, she had me put up a shelf for all of the Witcher stuff she ordered and made it very clear that she was Team Triss. To her, Yennifer is a manipulative biotch. So now, The Witcher has kinda taken over our house, and she says she now fantasizes about me in a wooden tub.

Next, I played Days Gone, and last week the Collector's Edition showed up on our doorstep. She absolutely loved the story, not to mention the statue we have of Deacon sitting next to his motorcycle, which my wife says is hot. She wants to watch me play the remastered Witcher III on PS5, and pre-ordered Cyberpunk. It's gotten to the point that I can't play a story-driven game unless she's here to watch. I've created a monster


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Cromer said:


> I've had a bit of drama going on lately, so I wanted to post something fun. Please keep in mind that while my wife is a working woman, I'm retired, do the cooking, keep the house, and spend my days in the workshop so this is a managed hobby LOL. She does laundry though, I suck at it. We watch movies but not much TV.
> 
> My wife and I are still basically newlyweds. When we got serious she knew that I enjoyed gaming as a more "senior" gamer. I have a very wide gaming social circle on both the PS4 and Xbox, something that I cultivated during many lonely late-nights before I got remarried. We don't do "squeakers", we are adults-only, men, women, couples, etc. It was such a lifesaver for me when I was going through my divorce. The Division in the Dark Zone...lots of good times, not to mention Destiny. I started a Facebook group for our gaming group and it is a lot of fun.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Gaming is one of the best bonding experiences you can have with your partner, you can explore whole universes together! It's nothing like TV or movies but something surreal.

My partner is Team Yen, and hates Triss for using Geralt and seducing him while he lost his memory, and also reckons there's no excuse for Gerald cheating on Yen.

Single player is all well and good but Coop is best for couples. I never played multiplayer unless with her, never liked it. We have an arsenal of coop games heres some recommendations from casual to hardcore:

Overcooked series (expect screaming and lots of laughs)
Helldivers (expect even more screaming and lots of laughs)
Tomb Raider Guardian of Light series (good puzzle gameplay for coop)
Trine series (as above)
Divinity Original Sin series (a bit slower pace for coop but more strategic)
Black Desert Online (good world, gameplay so so)
Empyrion (Best survival coop game so far crash land on an alien world, build a home together, then a ship, and explore the stars together)
Star Wars Old republic (currently what we are playing now, it's amazing couple play the best we have had so far)


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

If she is watching, these are all have a good story, most have a cinematic experience.

*Mass Effect *(First game is clunky but worth it as it may be the best stories of all gaming. It's much better on PC I hear which is what I play on) my favorite gaming experience of all time. Like Star Wars for me (In a lot of ways unfortunately. If you play it you will understand, especially if you try to play the sequel)
*Red Dead Redemption * (Haven't played the second one yet.)
*The Last of Us * (Another fun game and story.)
*Dragon Age *(The first one, sets up a great mythos, seconds OK, couldn't get into the third one.)
*Knights of the Old Republic* (Original RPG) though old is great and fits in the SW mythos well.
*Final Fantasy 7 *(Haven't played the remake, but heard it's good. The original was king of like the Citizen Kain of video games.)
*The Walking Dead *(Game) more like the comic then the show. Turn-style, you are presented with lots of ethical dilemma and have to make hard choices.
All the* Batman Arkham* games are great, the stories are good but the gameplay is intense, the fight system is intuitive almost like a fighter game. Nothing better then beating up a bunch of street punks without taking a hit.

I will play all of the Witcher games one day, but if I play it I have to mod the crap out of it and that means months of effort. It will happen one day.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Thank goodness my mind-set of characters has not gotten into gaming.
We would rather exercise our body (mostly outdoors) in those 'other' free moments.

That said, I am happy for others who find competitive-joy in this activity.
My very good SIL is one such fellow.


_Are Dee-_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

SunCMars said:


> Thank goodness my mind-set of characters has not gotten into gaming.
> We would rather exercise our body (mostly outdoors) in those 'other' free moments.
> 
> That said, I am happy for others who find competitive-joy in this activity.
> ...


Variety is the spice of life, and sadly, outdoor activities have their limits.

Just a few weeks ago we had reached the top of our climbs during our rock climbing sessions while last night we explored the Star Wars galaxy together as Sith Lords! 










Choking and zapping people along the way


----------



## drt09 (Oct 12, 2020)

I thought I was the only one who enjoyed watching my spouse play games. Its entertaining and its a time to bond with each other.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2016)

sokillme said:


> If she is watching these are all have a good story, most have a cinematic experience.
> 
> *Mass Effect *(First game is clunky but worth it as it may be the best stories of all gaming. It's much better on PC I hear which is what I play on) my favorite gaming experience of all time. Like Star Wars for me (In a lot of ways unfortunately. If you play it you will understand, especially if you try to play the sequel)
> *Red Dead Redemption * (Haven't played the second one yet.)
> ...


I got my own Xbox 360 (Gears of War edition) when I saw the Mass Effect 3 trailer on youtube, then played the demo on my son's Xbox. So I preordered it, then played the first two, then ME3. Mass Effect 2 is my favorite all-time game, and I played as the badass Femshep (great voice acting). The entire series is getting a remaster, and the first one is getting an update to make it less clunky. I can't wait!!!

I bought my PS4 to play The Last of Us remastered because there was so much hype about that game, and it was awesome. I want her to play through that herself.

I've played Kotor 1 & 2 on PC. Amazing games. Rumor is that they are getting a remaster for the next-gen consoles. I also played Dragon Age.

What happened to Bioware? They are a crap studio now but did make some of the best games of all-time. Baldur's Gate anyone? Jade Empire? ME Andromeda was trash, so was Anthem. Ah, the good ol' days...


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Anything to keep those wives off of Facebook!


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> Congratulations! Gaming is one of the best bonding experiences you can have with your partner, you can explore whole universes together! It's nothing like TV or movies but something surreal.
> 
> My partner is Team Yen, and hates Triss for using Geralt and seducing him while he lost his memory, and also reckons there's no excuse for Gerald cheating on Yen.
> 
> ...


We've had the Team Triss vs Team Yen discussion, but she won't budge. I originally romanced Yen but she had me go back and redo with Triss. She likes watching and telling me which dialogue options to us, and also make story choices. It's like a long, interactive movie. 

Our favorite Coop is Ark Survival Evolved. We played with friends on public servers for a while, but it was getting to be a time sink, and there as always drama over tames. So now we play local and don't have to worry about logging in every day to feed the animals LOL.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2016)

SunCMars said:


> Thank goodness my mind-set of characters has not gotten into gaming.
> We would rather exercise our body (mostly outdoors) in those 'other' free moments.
> 
> That said, I am happy for others who find competitive-joy in this activity.
> ...


We do a lot of outdoor activities, it's just that neither of us is interested in being out all day in 100 degree, 98 percent humidity weather when quarantined at home. Much of our "movie time" is "gaming time". Mostly a few hours in the evening after dinner. It's fun for her, in part, because she gets to boss me on gaming story choices LOL.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Cromer said:


> I got my own Xbox 360 (Gears of War edition) when I saw the Mass Effect 3 trailer on youtube, then played the demo on my son's Xbox. So I preordered it, then played the first two, then ME3. Mass Effect 2 is my favorite all-time game, and I played as the badass Femshep (great voice acting). The entire series is getting a remaster, and the first one is getting an update to make it less clunky. I can't wait!!!


Yeah I just hope they don't F it up knowing EA these days lol. Despite the controversy with the ending ME3 + Citadel DLC is my favorite of the series.



> I've played Kotor 1 & 2 on PC. Amazing games. Rumor is that they are getting a remaster for the next-gen consoles. I also played Dragon Age.
> What happened to Bioware? They are a crap studio now but did make some of the best games of all-time. Baldur's Gate anyone? Jade Empire? ME Andromeda was trash, so was Anthem. Ah, the good ol' days...


Those games were amazing especially the first one. They should make a movie out of Revan rather than the WTF Disney crap that got pumped out for the masses.

SWTOR (the MMO sequel to KOTOR) doesn't have as good a story or companions (hard to beat a masterpiece), but is ALOT better than alot of MMOs out there right now and it's F2P. The coop is also great as the 8 classes can synergize story-wise with each other, example - Sith Inquisitor + Sith Warrior, both starting on the same planets and having quests taking them to those planets in order. Also I found with multiplayer it's not always good to be too story-heavy but that's just my opinion.

I think with Bioware they just had their veterans leave since ME3, and slowly new staff and new direction took up the reins. Same company different people, won't get the same product. Anthem's release was entertaining in it's own way, I never got it as I knew it was going to be a sh-tstorm but it was funny to watch though lol.



Cromer said:


> We've had the Team Triss vs Team Yen discussion, but she won't budge. I originally romanced Yen but she had me go back and redo with Triss. She likes watching and telling me which dialogue options to us, and also make story choices. It's like a long, interactive movie.
> 
> Our favorite Coop is Ark Survival Evolved. We played with friends on public servers for a while, but it was getting to be a time sink, and there as always drama over tames. So now we play local and don't have to worry about logging in every day to feed the animals LOL.


Hahaha my partner got mad just by seeing Triss' face let alone if I let Gerald be nice to her or even heaven forbid - romance her! 

If you guys enjoyed Ark you will enjoy Empyrion. My partner and I used our own dedicated server so it's just us, drama-free gameplay. The construction of massive capital starships IS a time sink however. It took us weeks before we launched ours and it went through upgrades/refits as we went from planet to planet, it had its own dance floor/cabins/kitchen/dining/manufacturing/hangar/etc, we modeled it after the Prometheus vessel from the movie with quad engines.
Scariest time was when our ship got pulled to a hostile high gravity world and we were stuck as we couldn't take off with our underpowered engines. We had to brave the nightmarish creatures of the planet while mining for materials to upgrade the engines lol. It is early access though but worth it IMO.

Still, I recommend SWTOR, for couple fun. Also have a look at even the casual options which are good during busy weeks, you'll be surprised the amount of laughs you get from Overcooked or Helldivers.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> Still, I recommend SWTOR, for couple fun. Also have a look at even the casual options which are good during busy weeks, you'll be surprised the amount of laughs you get from Overcooked or Helldivers.


I used to play Star Wars Galaxies back in the day. Sony announced that game's end when SWTOR's release date was announced. I pre-ordered the Collector's Edition, and it arrived the day after I got my XBox 360 and started playing Mass Effect series. Back then SWOTR was fee to play. The Collector's Edition box remains sealed and in the closet. I haven't done any PC gaming since.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Cromer said:


> I used to play Star Wars Galaxies back in the day. Sony announced that game's end when SWTOR's release date was announced. I pre-ordered the Collector's Edition, and it arrived the day after I got my XBox 360 and started playing Mass Effect series. Back then SWOTR was fee to play. The Collector's Edition box remains sealed and in the closet. I haven't done any PC gaming since.


Oh... lol

Well SWTOR is pretty accessible you shouldn't need a beefy PC to play it, nor Empyrion, my partner games on her laptop. Either than that, I do believe Helldivers and Overcooked are on PS4. Come back to PC gaming hahaha


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Cromer said:


> I got my own Xbox 360 (Gears of War edition) when I saw the Mass Effect 3 trailer on youtube, then played the demo on my son's Xbox. So I preordered it, then played the first two, then ME3. Mass Effect 2 is my favorite all-time game, and I played as the badass Femshep (great voice acting). The entire series is getting a remaster, and the first one is getting an update to make it less clunky. I can't wait!!!
> 
> I bought my PS4 to play The Last of Us remastered because there was so much hype about that game, and it was awesome. I want her to play through that herself.
> 
> ...


Ha who knew we were on the same page with this too. I played ME the series three times. The first was male Shep where I made choices as myself, so sometimes I was merciful and sometime not so much. Then once as a more ruthless female bad ass who always takes the pragmatic decision. And then finally as an inept female Shep (I wanted to save the male one for my primary and only experience). I tried to basically do the worst possible and kill everyone off. I can't wait to the remaster but I wish they would fix the ending. Such a let down. For me ME1 is the best game of all time because of the story. If they ever remade game one with the same game engine and mechanics of game two that would be unbelievable. Also the music was awesome.

Dragon age 1 is a close second.

I modded the crap out of DA and ME3 once it was cracked. I made armor and everything. It was crazy.

Bioware became more interested in politics then story, which is sad. I never played Baldur's gate. Or Jade Empire. If they remastered that I would play it. I know there was talk of Baldur's gate. Bioware about 10 years ago was really kind of like MGM in the 50s or something. Unparalleled. I always compare my Mass Effect experience to Star Wars and for a kid who saw SW in the theater at 5, who waited in line on the first day with my Dad for Empire Strikes back that is high praise indeed.

Red Dead is very good too. You would like it.

Also although the graphics are crap but FF7 is really a great game, with a Empire Strikes Back kind of moment. It's the first computer game where I actually felt some feelings about the characters. Plus the world is huge with lots of great mini games and side quests.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Cromer said:


> I used to play Star Wars Galaxies back in the day. Sony announced that game's end when SWTOR's release date was announced. I pre-ordered the Collector's Edition, and it arrived the day after I got my XBox 360 and started playing Mass Effect series. Back then SWOTR was fee to play. The Collector's Edition box remains sealed and in the closet. I haven't done any PC gaming since.


I played that the first few months, but it was too much running around, if felt like work. I just can't get into games without stories anymore, not for long term investments.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2016)

drt09 said:


> I thought I was the only one who enjoyed watching my spouse play games. Its entertaining and its a time to bond with each other.


You're right, it is a great bonding experience. We go back and forth about Team Yen vs Team Triss for example. I'm Team Yen and tell my wife it's because I have a thing for brunettes (she's has raven black hair like Yen). She likes that Triss is both strong and vulnerable at the same time. When we are around other couples our age, we basically speak a language they don't understand. Now, with the young folks...a much different story.

Gaming is one of the many things that have made our bond stronger. We don't have a long history, but gaming together is helping to develop the "couple's language" that I missed after I divorced.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2016)

sokillme said:


> Ha who knew we were on the same page with this too. I played ME the series three times. The first was male Shep where I made choices as myself, so sometimes I was merciful and sometime not so much. Then once as a more ruthless female bad ass who always takes the pragmatic decision. And then finally as an inept female Shep (I wanted to save the male one for my primary and only experience). I tried to basically do the worst possible and kill everyone off. I can't wait to the remaster but I wish they would fix the ending. Such a let down. For me ME1 is the best game of all time because of the story. If they ever remade game one with the same game engine and mechanics of game two that would be unbelievable. Also the music was awesome.
> 
> Dragon age 1 is a close second.
> 
> ...


I have all of the Mass Effect series achievements, including finishing ME1 on Insanity difficulty. I had to play through that game 3 times to get it because you couldn't immediately play on the highest difficulty levels, and also the Paragon levels had to be different at the end of the game. When you got all achievements in ME1, and you got an N7 profile pic for your Xbox as a reward. I played ME2 w/DLC five times. I saved them all the first time! The writing, music, and acting in the ME series was amazing.

I saw Star Wars when I was 13. Stood in line for hours carrying light sticks (they were new at the time). I would love to see Mass Effect as a movie trilogy.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

This thread makes me so happy I'm not the only man-child of this forum 😄



sokillme said:


> Bioware became more interested in politics then story, which is sad.


You mean your whole entertainment industry nowadays and the shoehorning of social justice and token diversity?

Our hopes now lie with Cyberpunk in November to reinvigorate the global industry and thank the heavens they aren't from your country (no offense - you know what I'm talking about lol)


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

I had no idea this is a thing — couples playing together, and bonding over it. Sounds fun. Good to know.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Cromer said:


> I have all of the Mass Effect series achievements, including finishing ME1 on Insanity difficulty. I had to play through that game 3 times to get it because you couldn't immediately play on the highest difficulty levels, and also the Paragon levels had to be different at the end of the game. When you got all achievements in ME1, and you got an N7 profile pic for your Xbox as a reward. I played ME2 w/DLC five times. I saved them all the first time! The writing, music, and acting in the ME series was amazing.
> 
> I saw Star Wars when I was 13. Stood in line for hours carrying light sticks (they were new at the time). I would love to see Mass Effect as a movie trilogy.


I pretty much only play RPGs on insanity, makes it last longer, I would always use a code to unlock insanity right away. My main character was a vanguard, I used to do the charge thing when you fly across the screen when my enemy's were low and then beat them to death. Good times. 

Did you play the Arkam games?


Saw SW when I was 5.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> This thread makes me so happy I'm not the only man-child of this forum 😄
> 
> You mean your whole entertainment industry nowadays and the shoehorning of social justice and token diversity?
> 
> Our hopes now lie with Cyberpunk in November to reinvigorate the global industry and thank the heavens they aren't from your country (no offense - you know what I'm talking about lol)


Preachy movies like that remind me when I was a church and they would show movies. I don't mind a moral, even I if I don't agree with your politics, but when it takes me out the story I'm done.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

sokillme said:


> My main character was a vanguard, I used to do the charge thing when you fly across the screen when my enemy's were low and then beat them to death. Good times.


Remember the Colossus when recruiting Tali on ME2? You can charge it straight away all the way across the battlefield and its an actual tactic lol



sokillme said:


> Preachy movies like that remind me when I was a church and they would show movies. I don't mind a moral, even I if I don't agree with your politics, but when it takes me out the story I'm done.


Morals are inbedded in every story, and I agree like you said - it shouldn't be shoehorned. Directors for both movies and games these days seem to have a criteria to tick off for wokeness, sarkeesian-feminism, LGBT and diversity. Which sure, if thats the story you want to tell, ok.

But when they intrude into an otherwise unpolluted story and even change the established lore to accommodate it just annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

In other news, have you guys heard the news about CDPR and their apparent "crunch". So the media outlets trying to create a sh-tstorm but I don't get it...

*6 weeks* of an extra *8 hours* work per week (Mon-Sat), *paid for*, and *10%* of *annual profit* shared between *all employees*?
Lemme do the maths here... CDPR made $125 million in 2019 (year with no large releases) and has ~1100 employees. So for 48 hours work, they have 11-12K extra at a minimal (Cyberpunk bound to be tons bigger)
In other words - 48 hours work, excluding overtime, a total of $250 / hr (total figure bound to be much, much higher)

The fk is wrong with these snowflakes who are complaining? 🤦‍♂️


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

PieceOfSky said:


> I had no idea this is a thing — couples playing together, and bonding over it. Sounds fun. Good to know.


For Batman's birthday this year, I set up the front room with decorations, candy at the ready, and other silliness with a gaming day in mind. We had fun playing fighting and driving games on the PS4.

He's currently playing Division 2 (which he does while I'm studying).


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> In other news, have you guys heard the news about CDPR and their apparent "crunch". So the media outlets trying to create a sh-tstorm but I don't get it...
> 
> *6 weeks* of an extra *8 hours* work per week (Mon-Sat), *paid for*, and *10%* of *annual profit* shared between *all employees*?
> Lemme do the maths here... CDPR made $125 million in 2019 (year with no large releases) and has ~1100 employees. So for 48 hours work, they have 11-12K extra at a minimal (Cyberpunk bound to be tons bigger)
> ...


I pay zero attention to game journalists. CDPR employees VOTED to do the extra hours, that part was left out of many published stories. Game journalism has mostly become woke, clickbaity trash, unfortunately.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Cromer said:


> I pay zero attention to game journalists. CDPR employees VOTED to do the extra hours, that part was left out of many published stories. Game journalism has mostly become woke, clickbaity trash, unfortunately.


Aye! Easy extra $10-20K+ working six Saturdays!!! Just can't get my head around the snowflakes.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2016)

Didn't want to make a new thread, sorry if reviving this one is bad. 

I'm retired and do a lot of gaming when my wife isn't home. But she also likes watching me play and her favorite was The Witcher III until Tales of Arise happened.

I'm not an anime fan but Tales of Arise is amazing (PS4). There are almost 16 hours of cutscenes and the game has a great story. It is a love story and my wife watching me play it during the Christmas break has become obsessed. She is doing her own playthrough on story (easy) mode and I love watching her play it. My wife is a gamer girl! If I could just get her on The Division 2...


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

My wife also likes playing, she’s not great at console or PC games but she will play them occasionally. She plays a lot of mobile games on the phone, she plays everyday guaranteed and probably at least an hour.

She actually plays way more than I do. The only game I am playing now is chess. I kind of burned out on it and am hoping Diablo 4 will get me back in.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

One of the best multiplayer games out there, in the history of gaming is Diablo II.
It is still widely played 20 years after it came out.
It can be bought for about $15 on the www.blizzard.com website.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

RandomDude said:


> Yeah I just hope they don't F it up knowing EA these days lol. Despite the controversy with the ending ME3 + Citadel DLC is my favorite of the series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'd think that Edmonton's 8 month long winters would give a lot of time to put a proper finish on products and storylines.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

i see this is a semi zombie thread. but was wondering, what are some good games for a PS5 that i can play with my wife.

She does a lot of goofy arcade type games on her IPhone, but neither of us did much with gaming on an actual console. PS5 kind of fell into my lap after i signed up for the sony lottery a long time ago, and they just emailed me and said "what's your credit card number". was just at best buy and there were almost NO ps5 games left on the shelves. So...i guess it is order them online, so reviews of the games are going to be important.

BTW, if you get the email from sony too, it looks like a total scam/phishing email. i did a bunch of research, and still was not 100% convinced i was not just scammed into giving a hacker my credit card number until the game actually arrived!
the problem is, none of the websites the email sends you to have a "...sony.com..." in the address.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Talker67 said:


> i see this is a semi zombie thread. but was wondering, what are some good games for a PS5 that i can play with my wife.
> 
> She does a lot of goofy arcade type games on her IPhone, but neither of us did much with gaming on an actual console. PS5 kind of fell into my lap after i signed up for the sony lottery a long time ago, and they just emailed me and said "what's your credit card number". was just at best buy and there were almost NO ps5 games left on the shelves. So...i guess it is order them online, so reviews of the games are going to be important.
> 
> ...


Gran Turismo has always been a mainstay fir myself. It is a race game where you can keep customizing your car until you have something that is track worthy. 

I can never get better than a bronze A-license, which allows to access most of the tracks.

A good site that really breaks things down for you is www.gamefaqs.com. You can search by the genre and the games are rated by gamers.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Talker67 said:


> i see this is a semi zombie thread. *but was wondering, what are some good games for a PS5 that i can play with my wife.*
> 
> She does a lot of goofy arcade type games on her IPhone, but neither of us did much with gaming on an actual console. PS5 kind of fell into my lap after i signed up for the sony lottery a long time ago, and they just emailed me and said "what's your credit card number". was just at best buy and there were almost NO ps5 games left on the shelves. So...i guess it is order them online, so reviews of the games are going to be important.
> 
> ...


Most of these should be in PS store, but I'm PC so I'm not sure.

Have a look at these:

It Takes Two
Helldivers
Overcooked 1 & 2
The Ascent (Coming Soon)



ccpowerslave said:


> My wife also likes playing, she’s not great at console or PC games but she will play them occasionally. She plays a lot of mobile games on the phone, she plays everyday guaranteed and probably at least an hour.
> 
> She actually plays way more than I do. The only game I am playing now is chess. I kind of burned out on it and am hoping Diablo 4 will get me back in.


Why play chess when you can play Xcom?  

Also, Othercide - it's indie so not much content but it's pretty fun mechanics.

The soundtrack is GOD-TIER though.





3:40 - Eargasm


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> Why play chess when you can play Xcom?


No random rolls other than which color you start with.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ccpowerslave said:


> No random rolls other than which color you start with.


LOL 
Try Phantom Doctrine then

The one good thing about chess though I must admit is that you can enjoy the reaction of your opponent when you beat them. Best ones also make excuses about it and complain about the game.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I think I might pick up a PS5 because we’re almost done with season 2 Witcher on Netflix and I think my wife would like playing Witcher 3 in the living room.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> LOL
> Try Phantom Doctrine then
> 
> The one good thing about chess though I must admit is that you can enjoy the reaction of your opponent when you beat them. Best ones also make excuses about it and complain about the game.


I’m still trying to beat the final boss AI for Christmas on chess dot com. 2000 strength Mrs. Santa bot.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ccpowerslave said:


> I’m still trying to beat the final boss AI for Christmas on chess dot com. 2000 strength Mrs. Santa bot.


Ack, I can't play AI, it's too hard for me, then again probably because I set it to "max difficulty" because playing anything less I would see as handicap and not fair lol
Guess it's easier to code competent AI on a board game then in complex games, but hell wish strategy games would feature better AI _cough_ total war _cough_

Humans are better, they sweat, jump up and down adorably when they win and get adorably mad when they lose.
But I don't like playing humans online, unless coop and they are next to me.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I installed MTG Arena on my new Mac. Going to try out the new game mode.


----------



## KingMojo (12 mo ago)

[made it very clear that she was Team Triss. To her, Yennifer is a manipulative biotch. .


----------



## KingMojo (12 mo ago)

First thing I want to say I love your relationship it’s beautiful. There’s no way you you two can be team tris and call yenny a manipulative b*txh when in fact tris is that, she knew about yenn and Geraldt and continue to court him My main man G lost his memory he forgot all about yen so he messed with tris. Yenny was always honest with geraldt and always kept it real. When I played Witcher 3 I chose yen. I’ll always chose yen even when he lost his memory he found his way back to her and the chemistry never died. To me that’s true love.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

KingMojo said:


> First thing I want to say I love your relationship it’s beautiful. There’s no way you you two can be team tris and call yenny a manipulative b*txh when in fact tris is that, she knew about yenn and Geraldt and continue to court him My main man G lost his memory he forgot all about yen so he messed with tris. Yenny was always honest with geraldt and always kept it real. When I played Witcher 3 I chose yen. I’ll always chose yen even when he lost his memory he found his way back to her and the chemistry never died. To me that’s true love.


Until your G breaks up with yen  
In that rare moment that Yen's composure breaks your heart breaks with her. 

Only did it once for Triss playthrough and... it just never felt right.


----------



## KingMojo (12 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> Until your G breaks up with yen
> In that rare moment that Yen's composure breaks your heart breaks with her.
> 
> Only did it once for Triss playthrough and... it just never felt right.


I tried that option too and I cringed lol tbh tris has no personality compared to yen. Yen is always the best choice


----------

